# Opinions wanted on this yearling buck



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok meat goat people, I would like an opinion on this yearling buck. I don't think he is 100 lbs yet. Maybe. I think he should be bigger myself, with his breeding. Never raised a Boer buck before so don't know if they are slow to mature. He is 15 months old.


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know the answer. But he is gorgeous.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 22, 2012)

If he is truely only 100 lbs then he is small for his age, I would expect some where between 150 and 200 on a 12 month old boer buck.  My two new bucks are just 13 months old, and although on the big side, are near 200lbs and 250lbs.   I would expect a buck to weigh 100lbs at 6 months of age. 

with that said, he looks bigger than that to me in the photos. I like his overall shape, maybe a bit too much slope on his rear end. Hard to tell how thick(wide he is in those photos) 

skin pigmentation? 
teat structure? 
bite? 

What do his parents look like? 
and if he is only 100lbs, why?  is he a triplet, but still has potential, ect.......


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 22, 2012)

I think he is small for his age myself. I have always thought he was too small. He was a twin. His sire is AABG Explorer X Agnew's Collateral Damage x RRD Red Gauge. The only picture I have seen of his sire was at 4 months of age and he was huge. 

We brought the bucks in today to give them a bath, trim, worm, etc. and I think he is way too thin. His hair is a little puffy from his bath. 

What do you think of his length? This is the buckling my daughter bought for me without me even knowing about it. He came from one of the bigger Boer goat breeder's around here, and she shipped semen. (she has bred 38 Grand Champion and Reserve Champion market goats) My twin doelings who were only 2 weeks older than him were WAY bigger than him last year when we picked him up. He has never been a fat goat, and never sickly. Always kept up on worming, and free choice mineral. He did breed Spicey last July and she had triplets, and they are big and gorgeous. 

So I just don't know. He just isn't growing as big as I think he should have.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 23, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> I think he is small for his age myself. I have always thought he was too small. He was a twin. His sire is AABG Explorer X Agnew's Collateral Damage x RRD Red Gauge. The only picture I have seen of his sire was at 4 months of age and he was huge.
> 
> We brought the bucks in today to give them a bath, trim, worm, etc. and I think he is way too thin. His hair is a little puffy from his bath.
> 
> ...


His length looks okay to me, he may just have been stunted for some reason as a kid, but his potential of his offspring may still be there. I would carefully track his offsprings' weight gains and overall structure and use him or get rid of him based on that.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 23, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SDBoerGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sired the triplets Spicey had in December. The doeling is 60 lbs now and drop dead gorgeous. She has his pretty head and big eyes. The smallest of the 3, Stinger, ended up being the biggest and was sold as a market wether. He left 2 weeks ago at 55 lbs.  Gunner, a buckling, is still here. He was the one who was kicked off his mom, was born the largest. But since he has been weaned he is eating like a pig and gaining like mad. I haven't weighed him this week but he is right up there with the doeling now.  Sugar was bred to him also but she died a couple weeks ago. 

So what would you do to put some weight on him and get him growing? He is out on the hillside right now with tons of grass, weeds, brush. There is free choice pasture grass hay in the mangers in the barn, which he can come and go. Free choice minerals. He is not getting grain right now, I worry about grain with the bucks or alfalfa. But I want want him to gain weight.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 23, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our bucks are on grain until they are 2 years of age, and then we put them on grain if they need to put condition back on after breeding season each year. 

My bucks are fairly young right now and are getting 2 to 4 lbs each per day, It is a medicated 16% pelleted goat feed, with Ammonia Chloride, I also keep extra ammonia chloride on hand.  I make sure they have plenty of free-choice minerals with the proper Calcium to phosphorus ration in that as well, and fresh water daily as well as all the hay or browse/pasture they can eat.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 23, 2012)

On my way to the feed store to see what they have for bucks. He is going BACK on grain!


----------

